# Food Safety News - 12/30/2020 ......Attention focuses on COVID-19 while foodborne outbreaks continue in 2020



## daveomak.fs (Dec 30, 2020)

*Attention focuses on COVID-19 while foodborne outbreaks continue in 2020*
By Coral Beach on Dec 30, 2020 12:05 am Any discussion of outbreaks in 2020 must be dominated by the coronavirus pandemic, even though it is not considered a foodborne outbreak. There is no solid evidence that the virus can be transmitted by foods or food packaging. Experts say COVID-19 has roots in a live animal meat market in China. It was soon determined... Continue Reading


*Warning of border disruptions as UK and EU seal trade deal*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 30, 2020 12:03 am The United Kingdom and European Union have agreed on a trade deal just days before the end of the transition period; countries in UK will be on their own. People in the UK voted to leave the EU in a 2016 referendum – a process known as Brexit. Beginning in January 2021, the UK will... Continue Reading


*EFSA holds crisis training with fictional outbreak*
By News Desk on Dec 30, 2020 12:01 am The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) has held an online workshop on crisis preparedness, giving attention to fast-evolving, largescale foodborne disease outbreaks. Sixty-three participants attended plenary and/or working group activity sessions across two days. During the first day, there was a two-hour discussion exercise on incident response in the case of a fast-evolving, largescale foodborne... Continue Reading


----------

